# Seeking Info NY/NJ/PA campsite



## MPascullo (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi all. I was wondering if anyone can help me find a campsite in the NY/NJ/PA area with the following criteria. We are a group of 50+ year olds who get together once a year to go camping. We're not wild & crazy, but we do like to stay up fairly late drinking beer & listening to the radio. Historically we've gone up to Long Lake, but we're looking for something not as far north. Does anyone know a place where the quiet hours are pretty relaxed (non existent!) & we can have a good time without being yelled at? Any/all help appreciated. Thanks much.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I have stayed at Allegany State park, Watgens Glenn & Letchworth.

With what your looking for your best bet would be Watkins Glen, they are pretty relaxed with the rules, good luck


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

We have stayed at all 3 of these campground, like you, we basically do the same. We haven't been hollered at yet.
Mount Vista Campground, E Stroudsburg, Pa. It has a nice flea market and some candle shops near by. If you like that stuff.
Kiitatinny Canoes, Narrowsburg, NY. It's on the Deeware River. White water rafting. Water and electric only. Has dump.
Catskill Adventure Resort, Summitville, NY. Big sites, fishing pond, skateboard park and some good entertainment on certain weekends.
Kymers, NJ. Not much to do there, but camp.

As with any other campground, 11:00pm is calm down time. Just have to maintain some common sense.


----------

